# Car shows? Dogs?



## NikonDude (Jun 5, 2012)

I recently bought a Nikon D60 with kit lens. I am far, far away from being a "protographer", but I have a question.

Every now and then, there is a car show in the area. 

1. Would people want to have their cars professionally photographed? 
2. What kind of prices do people typically charge for a "photo session", ie going somewhere for about an hour or two and shooting pictures.

Also, every now and then there are dog walks in my town. Bunch of people get together and walk their dogs. They call it "bark in the park".

3. Would people pay to have their pets photographed? 

Thanks.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 5, 2012)

1.Some people will. 


2. pricing is something you have to work out so you can make a profit and cover all your costs.


3. some people will


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2012)

1.  Some people will, however almost every car club has at least one skilled amateur in its ranks who does the club shooting for little or no cost.  Shooting automobiles well requires some fairly good equipment, and to do it really well, a LOT of expensive gear.  

2.  Everything from $0 - $10,000.  I normally charge $100/hour for my time behind the camera/computer and $50/hour for my time getting to and from.  As mentioned, you need to develop a business plan, determine costs and THEN set a rate.  

3.  A lot of people pay to have their pets photographed.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 5, 2012)

Photoes said:


> Would people want to have their cars professionally photographed?



I've never met anyone at a car show who didn't want their car professionally photographed.

I also haven't met too many people at car shows who are willing to pay for it...


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 5, 2012)

What you need to do is work a few people and let the word spread.  I started out taking photos of all the cars at the show and that turned into: "Great photos thanks!"  

These days I single out one or 2 cars, chat up the owners first about general "whatever" politely ask if I can photo their cars and talk a little about my photography.  I give them a card at the end saying they can view their photos if they like in a few days on my website.

The last show I was at I brought a few examples with me as well that I set out by my own car  with business cards.  I took some photos of one gentleman's car and after about an hour he brought 3 of his "rod buddies" with him to talk to me about photoshoots.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

Photoes said:


> I recently bought a Nikon D60 with kit lens. I am far, far away from being a "protographer", but I have a question.
> 
> Every now and then, there is a car show in the area.
> 
> ...



Why dont you go ask them instead of us.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 5, 2012)

i'll add in there are only a couple of people I know who seriously shoot cars for a living. and there pretty much traveling the country 24/7.


----------



## rub (Jun 5, 2012)

Just a note that shooting a car AT the car show is a nightmare.  Unless you can have the car moved to a suitable location, you are at the mercy of the sun, people, other cars etc.  You lose so much of the control, it can be very hard to get anything decent.  It would be a good place to do some market research, and pass out biz cards.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 5, 2012)

If you plan to do it for a living, indeed...you have to travel.

As stated by rub these are the challenges.  Use it as a tool to spark interest in a paid photoshoot.  Get there early when there are still spaces between cars, take some shots then show them to the owners at the next show or give them a way to view them after the show.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 5, 2012)

id almost never shoot a car at the show unless it was specifically what the owner wants. you have much better results shooting at you own  location that works with the vehicle and shooting in the right time of day.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 5, 2012)

It depends, I like to think these are spectacular for shooting at a car show:












Sun was actually on the wrong side for the 1st pic I was shooting into it.

Like I said, I use it as a tool.  "Here this is the photo I snapped last time, would you be interested in a full photoshoot?"


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 5, 2012)

two shots where the backgrounds are clear and no cars are parked around. that's somewhat rare. so doesn't count lol  

I just prefer to pick the backgrounds for the cars and have time where you dont have to worry about people pulling up beside you while your trying to shoot. some venues you can take them off to the side to get shots, but more often then not its not going to be the best location. Just one of those things where if someone is going to pay me, i want to put them in a good location and not just work with what's there.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't take them at shows with the intention of someone paying me so I guess that's why I see it different. As for no other cars around that's why you get there early


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont either for the most part. i still like just a good shot though. course with hard drive filled with thousands of shots of cars from shows its probalby just me wanting something diffrent lol.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 5, 2012)

Photoes said:


> *I recently bought a Nikon D60 with kit lens. I am far, far away from being a "protographer", but I have a question.*
> 
> Every now and then, there is a car show in the area.
> 
> ...



If you recently got a Nikon D60, and are far away from being a "protographer," how do you intend on providing people with professional level car/pet images in exchange for money? I'm not quite sure why you are asking these questions TBQH.

In your situation, I'd shoot photographs of their cars/pets for free as experience/portfolio building.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 5, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Photoes said:
> 
> 
> > Would people want to have their cars professionally photographed?
> ...



You are quite correct on this.  I have been involved in our local car scene for over 20 years and inspite of shooting the cars and offering to put together great composite posters for the car people, very few are interested.  I have done shoots for a dozen car magazines, and the car owners themselves aren't interested in buying any of the photos.  They all love the idea, they just don't love paying for it.

It's till worth asking, just don't ask for much money.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> It depends, I like to think these are spectacular for shooting at a car show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like both of these, poster material for sure.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 5, 2012)

This was a poster I shot for a buddy of mine. I was hired to shoot it, the poster I put togther as a promo piece for other car owners.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 6, 2012)

There is a photographer here that goes around, shoots every car, then photoshops like stars and flags and stuff in the background and then sells them there at tthe show.  They are horrible looking yet people are buying them.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 6, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> There is a photographer here that goes around, shoots every car, then photoshops like stars and flags and stuff in the background and then sells them there at tthe show.  They are horrible looking yet people are buying them.



That kind of thing usually does look like crap, but you're right it does sell.  I don't always understand why, but the fact that it is different.  I know most of the car guys in town and they have bought this kind of thing from a guy that just wanders around, he's selling 11x14 prints for $10, it's not even a cost recovery thing, he did it for a couple of years and then I suppose he starved to death.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 6, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> There is a photographer here that goes around, shoots every car, then photoshops like stars and flags and stuff in the background and then sells them there at tthe show. They are horrible looking yet people are buying them.




Ive seent hat sort of thing at the larger indoor shows we do. guy sets up a booth and basically sells cheap $3 round wall clocks and takes a photo of the persons car then uses that as the background of the clock. people were buying these all weekend and they were horrible. his color wasn't even close. red cars were printing out orange. yet people were still buying them.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 6, 2012)

The guy here charges $35 for an 11x14.  LOL.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 6, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> BlueMeanieTSi said:
> 
> 
> > There is a photographer here that goes around, shoots every car, then photoshops like stars and flags and stuff in the background and then sells them there at tthe show.  They are horrible looking yet people are buying them.
> ...



Same reason people buy plastic bald eagle statues with american flags made in china.


----------

